# What was speech class like?



## Sunny Day (Aug 1, 2006)

Has anyone taken a speech class that would allow you to use a script vs. the note cards. I just wonder what types of subjects can be chosen. Is it for the prof to decide or can the student pick a subject? I am one of those that can memorize for weeks and know what to say, get in front of the class and freeze up and not be able to move on. I would like to hear from those who have taken speech class in either community college or at the university. One other thing, do students laugh at those with SA? I have been laughed at before in high school while trying to do a play. It made me feel so bad. The teacher graded me like this: B What happened to your lines? 

I did not know what the problem was back then and most teachers would not understand.

Thanks.


----------



## R (Jun 13, 2006)

I think they call it communications class, at least in New Mexico.

or are you talking of something else entirely?

Anyway in my class what we had to do was form a group of three people and work over the weekend making scripts then act them out in class during the week...
This class is very much up to the teacher to decide how to run the course. One thing you can do is sign up for a extra class and goto the first week of both and if you think you can't do the comm/speach class then drop it and take the other or keep it and and drop the other... just make sure you can get a 100% refund which you should be able to before a certain date. Also you could find the teacher and talk to them before you sign up find out what's in the class and then take it next semester or find a new teacher.

You also go over some basic concepts from social pychology.

A bad class for SA'ers but you got to do it and better to get it out of the way.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

My teacher gave us a limit to the number of notecards we could use for each speech, so it was almost impossible to do a script. She also wouldn't allow us to stand behind a podium or anything. And she always called upon people in class at least once per class.

Nobody laughed at me in class when my leg was literally shaking when standing up there. The thing is, everyone knows giving speeches isn't fun, so they are usually pretty understanding about people being nervous, etc. The class sucks big time, but you can get through it. Just take it one day at a time.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I've had speech class in high school, and communications class in college. Both were nerve-racking. It was always me up there all by myself. 
In high school was the worst, cuz I kept grabbing my leg (which everyone pointed out to me). meh. I don't know. I guess I'm more comfortable with it now, but still hate it.


----------



## R (Jun 13, 2006)

Futures said:


> The thing is, everyone knows giving speeches isn't fun, so they are usually pretty understanding about people being nervous, etc.


Good point and very true.


----------



## Restless Mind (Jul 19, 2006)

I had to give a presentation once in Economics. When I finished, my professor wrote the number 37 on the chalk board. Everyone, including me, was stumped. We asked him what it stood for and he said, "Uhhh... for the number of uhh... times you said 'uhh...' Then he subtracted that number from 100 and that was my score; a D. ****ing *******.

I haven't taken speech yet, but I think as long as you have a teacher that actually teaches and isn't a ****ing *******, you should do alright. Use ratemyprofessors.com as your guide to success.


----------



## R (Jun 13, 2006)

Restless Mind said:


> I had to give a presentation once in Economics. When I finished, my professor wrote the number 37 on the chalk board. Everyone, including me, was stumped. We asked him what it stood for and he said, "Uhhh... for the number of uhh... times you said 'uhh...' Then he subtracted that number from 100 and that was my score; a D. @#%$ @#%$.
> 
> I haven't taken speech yet, but I think as long as you have a teacher that actually teaches and isn't a @#%$ @#%$, you should do alright. Use ratemyprofessors.com as your guide to success.


Man that sucks!


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Wow, what an A Hole. To point out a flaw like that in front of the entire class is completely uncalled for. And the fact that he was actually counting them, that means he probably wasn't paying much attention to what the speech was actually about.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 16, 2006)

No one laughed at me when I ran out of the room crying for my first speech. No one said anything. I did a total of 7 speeches around 6 minutes long each. The critique was 10 minutes long. He was a nazi everything had to be perfect. Or else you'd get a D or more often than not an F. 

We had to write an outline and hand it in to him before our speeches and he'd review it infront of the class before we spoke. If it weren't perfect he'd comment infront of everyone. The only thing we could use were index cards and nothing could be in complete sentences. If he saw the index cards had complete sentences he'd give you an F. He'd give you an F if you weren't prepared the day he called your name. He'd give you an F if he thought the speech was memorized. He gave out lots of F's. 

He had a short temper too. He looked like Moe from the Simpsons lol. So my guy friend and I would make fun of him until the second he came to class. That was fun lol. I got an A for the class though...


----------



## R (Jun 13, 2006)

I have to give a 6 minute presentation tomorro about a GIS i have to make tonite and i haven't started yet.... I so don't want to do it, not cause SA but because i have no idea what to do it about yet. I'm going to end up having to wake up at 6 and work until 2 and then wing it lol.


----------



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

I took a speech class at the university that I'm currently attended because it's required for my major. Otherwise I probably would've avoided taking it. Anyway, the class won't laugh at you when you're making a speech unless you added something to your speech like a joke or something where the intended effect is to make the class sort of laugh. What I find though is that most people aren't even paying attention to the speech your giving since they probably just want to get out of that boring class as soon as possible or they just simply tune out. Heck, after I gave my speech, I almost fell asleep because some of the topics or the way the person delivered the speech was sort of boring. It's a generalization I hate to make, but people in high school are generally immature compared to those in the university. I did notice that when I made a speech in high school and I totally froze because I was very nervous and on the verge of having a breakdown I saw some of my classmates snickering and laughing. I was so embarrased for a while, but I don't really let it affect me anymore now that I took back on it.

Giving a couple of speeches in the same class is good though since you become familiar with the faces and even though you might not know them in a personal way, it's a lot more comforable giving speeches to familiar faces. It was nerve-racking the first minute or so I was up there giving the speech, but once I was on a roll it was sort of easy for me to say the rest of the speech. Of course it also helps that you practice your speech ahead of time and that you have a very nice professor (I lucked out there). Taking a benzo and beta-blocker also helped me get through the class so I didn't get a breakdown or totally blank out when I was in front of the class because of total fear.


----------



## RATED_PG (Aug 5, 2006)

I JUST FINISHED A SPEECH CLASS TODAY...IT WENT OK...HAD TO GIVE 4 SPEECHES. THE KEY IS PREPERATION AND ORGANIZATION...WITHOUT THAT I WOULDA GOTTEN UP THERE AND PROLLY PASSED OUT IN FRONT OF THE WHOLE CLASS LOL. :afr :hide 

THE 1ST SPEECH WAS IMPROMPTU SO I COULDNT PREPARE...AND MY SA SHOWED...BEFORE EVERY SPEECH MY HEART POUNDED SO HARD THOUGH (SEE IT THROUGH MY SHIRT). BUT MY CLASS WASNT TOO BIG SO IT WASNT TOO BAD


----------



## kristina7 (Jul 10, 2005)

I like the idea of giving speeches. Tho I've only taken Speech 101... so we just had to use note cards and talk about real life stuff. I hate the idea of taking a speech class and having to write scripts- I'd be totaly embarissed to have to pretend I'm someone/something I'm not.


----------



## pokey (Dec 18, 2005)

Restless Mind said:


> I had to give a presentation once in Economics. When I finished, my professor wrote the number 37 on the chalk board. Everyone, including me, was stumped. We asked him what it stood for and he said, "Uhhh... for the number of uhh... times you said 'uhh...' Then he subtracted that number from 100 and that was my score; a D. @#%$ @#%$.
> 
> I haven't taken speech yet, but I think as long as you have a teacher that actually teaches and isn't a @#%$ @#%$, you should do alright. Use ratemyprofessors.com as your guide to success.


oh my gosh that is absolutely terrible! hopefully it will be one of those stories that you can look back on in 10 years and laugh?!!!! :b

anyways, speech class was pretty bad for me... but no where as bad as I thought. I actually met some nice people and had some good "learning experiences." ratemyprofessor.com is a great site like someone above said.


----------



## Red_Roses (Jun 14, 2006)

My speech class was called "Interpersonal Communication" and all we did was learn about relationships and stuff. I never even had to give a speech, but it still counted as a speech class.


----------



## Dove (Mar 14, 2005)

Red_Roses said:


> My speech class was called "Interpersonal Communication" and all we did was learn about relationships and stuff. I never even had to give a speech, but it still counted as a speech class.


Arghh, you're SO lucky. I think the only time I'll agree to take a speech class is when I come across something like that.

Just clicking on this thread makes me anxious and nauseous...


----------

